# Largest Scoreboards List



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello, just wondering if we could compile a list of the largest scoreboards in the world. And by scoreboards, I mean video boards. To make it easy let's go by square feet. I'm sure most of the biggest are here in the US, so if we go by feet, most measurements would not have to be converted.

I'll start off by giving the no doubt win to the new Dallas Cowboy's Stadium. The two sideline scoreboards measure about 160 feet wide and 71 feet tall for a square footage of 11,393.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

The largest in baseball


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

The largest indoor HD scoreboard. Talking arenas here.


----------



## Welshlad (Apr 22, 2003)

hah, en1044 was the module number for my first year mechanics course, I'm guessing all the big screens are in the US, we don't have so many adverts or such ridicously compex games (to the untrained eye) that you need about 10 replays to figure out what the hell just happened.


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

Neyland Stadium Knoxville Tn: 44 feet by 28.5 feet, 1,254 square feet.










For size comparison, the whole structure the screen sits in is smaller than the Dallas screens.


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

DKR Texas Memorial stadium Austin: 137 feet by 50 feet, 6,850 square feet.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Jumbotron, Skydome (Rogers Centre), Toronto*
Toronto's Jumbotron was the largest in the world when it was installed, but was eclipsed by a larger screen in Austin, Texas; and then eventually an even larger one in Tokyo, Japan.


















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3347855089_c99b9ea2ec.jpg?v=0









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3639/3347284059_d2a39a662c.jpg?v=0


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Paris, Stade de France

Largest ones In Europe

9,8 m x 20 m: 196 m2 (sorry, I don't know in feet....)


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> Paris, Stade de France
> 
> Largest In Europe
> 
> 9,8 m x 20 m: 196 m2 (sorry, I don't know in feet....)


According to an online conversion it is about 2,066 square feet.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

The new Cincinnati Red's scoreboard measures 138 by 39 feet...or 5,382 sq ft.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

flip some of them take "jumbotron" to another level


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Hammons Field, when it was built in 2005 it was the largest video board in the minors, not sure if it still is. Overall score board is 60ft x 66ft, video board is 20ft x 36 ft (720 sq-ft)


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

westsidebomber said:


> The new Cincinnati Red's scoreboard measures 138 by 39 feet...or 5,382 sq ft.


I am curious about the game on the scoreboard. When did the Cubs play Cincinatti this year?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

El Mariachi said:


> I am curious about the game on the scoreboard. When did the Cubs play Cincinatti this year?


that might be a scoreboard test


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The one in Austin has it's own press box


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

El Mariachi said:


> I am curious about the game on the scoreboard. When did the Cubs play Cincinatti this year?


Yeah it's just a test. Look at the time on the analog clock above the scoreboard (4:05). There's no way it could be the 8:32 as is says on the scoreboard.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> The one in Austin has it's own press box


Thats an observation point for ether coaches or band directors.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

en1044 said:


> The largest in baseball


Now complete with new crown!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Amsterdam Arena
2x 50m²

Stuttgart
2x 115m²

Duisburg
2x 41m²

Olympia Stadion München
1x 80m²
2x 145m² (old one. just 2 colours)

Stade de France
2x 196 m² (biggest in Eruope)

Dortmund
2x 48m²
1x 28m² (outside the stadium)

Azteca
2x 144m²

Bremen
2x 50m²

Schalke
4x 35m²

Kaiserslautern
1x 25m² (old one. just 2 colours)
2x 50m²

Gladbach
1x 52 m²
2x 55m²

Leverkusen
3 ones, biggest is 48m²

Frankfurt
4x 31m²

Hannover
2x 41m²

Allianz Arena
2x 92,16m²

TT Arena
2x 84m² (at least according to the plans  )


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
New Malmö Stadium
2 x 55m²


In football you really only need the score board for actual score keeping though.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

That "videocube" in jerryworld does have one serious problem though.
The two small screens at the ends obstruct the view on the large ones for plenty of visitors and that is a rather poor arrangement. They definetely should have avoided that, by placing them higher up, where there's more space and either moving the two big screens further apart or make the screens at the end a little smaller, so the view on the large screens isn't obstructed for the visitors in or close to the stadiums corners, the way it is now.
So in my view, that jerryworld "videocube" is just a very large one, but not exactly a very good one. In fact it's rather poor actually. The visitors will notice soon and the stadium managers will get to hear lots of complaints about their oversuzed but obstructed videodisplays, I'm sure. 
That videoscreen arrangement is a pretty good joke actually.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Ganis said:


> They dont want you to feel like your in your living room. They want to make your NFL experience better. You can Watch the game and watch the replays on the Best HD has to offer and still enjoy the true fan experience.


For us in Europe (in football stadiums) it isn't needed (HD or not) because the replays are not allowed by UEFA because the referee could certainly be killed.............. :bash:

Sepp Blatter : "I'll never allow video replays"

If Stade de France video screens are the largest in Europe it's because of Rugby games.




> 4 screens the same size would look stupid (or European)


Tell it to NBA/NHL arenas...


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm just waiting for a punt to hit that video board, and then see the outrage that ensues...


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Alemanniafan said:


> That "videocube" in jerryworld does have one serious problem though.
> The two small screens at the ends obstruct the view on the large ones for plenty of visitors and that is a rather poor arrangement. They definetely should have avoided that, by placing them higher up, where there's more space and either moving the two big screens further apart or make the screens at the end a little smaller, so the view on the large screens isn't obstructed for the visitors in or close to the stadiums corners, the way it is now.
> So in my view, that jerryworld "videocube" is just a very large one, but not exactly a very good one. In fact it's rather poor actually. The visitors will notice soon and the stadium managers will get to hear lots of complaints about their oversuzed but obstructed videodisplays, I'm sure.
> That videoscreen arrangement is a pretty good joke actually.


For the people who's view is obstructed by the 2 small boards. They are far enough around to view the smaller ones rather then the large one. And if their view is cut out by a few inchs... o well. thats why the action is put on the middle of the screen and not the corners.



parcdesprinces said:


> For us in Europe (in football stadiums) it isn't needed (HD or not) because the replays are not allowed by UEFA because the referee could certainly be killed.............. :bash:
> 
> Sepp Blatter : "I'll never allow video replays"
> 
> ...


NBA/NHL arena screens are the right size for those buildings. This is 6 times larger then any arena.

Good time to post a size difference between American Airlines Center in Dallas and The New Cowboys Stadium





















Scoots71 said:


> I'm just waiting for a punt to hit that video board, and then see the outrage that ensues...


No punt gets past 80 feet


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Ganis said:


> NBA/NHL arena screens are the right size for those buildings. This is 6 times larger then any arena.


Did you see the temporary scoreboard in Ford Field for the Final Four? That was much smaller but it did the job just fine.

Big is nice, but its not necessary.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

So its bad to go for records and/or try to have something bigger/better?


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

I know that everything is bigger in Texas,but that doesn't necessarily mean it's better.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Ganis said:


> For the people who's view is obstructed by the 2 small boards. They are far enough around to view the smaller ones rather then the large one. And if their view is cut out by a few inchs... o well. thats why the action is put on the middle of the screen and not the corners.


If you phrase it that way: "a few inchs... o well" sure then you have a point, yes. But just to demonstrate how soon the obstruction of the large screens start, at what little angle, here's a picture posted in the stadiumthread:








And when you sit somewhere near the place where this picture was taken, you surely wouldn't want to look at the smaller screens, would you?

As you can see above, I wasn't just talking about these type of angles :









The screens in Jerryworld are obviously just so big because someone wanted to have them as large as possible, most likely just to win any possible pissing contest. But "good" surely is something different. 
It would have been easily possible to provide the majority of the viewers with an overall better video picture for less money and with smaller screens than they installed at jerryworld.
They obviously just didn't put very much thought into the arrangement of the screens. There would have been several options. One of the simplest would have been placing the smaller screens a little bit away from the large ones instead of mounting them right at the edge of the large ones, higher up where the big screens are further apart etc. etc. etc....


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

^^And they wonder why people call americans dumb?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3404/3453985159_459f37cbc6_b.jpg
But all 4 boards will show the same thing?!?1
So when i am at the endzone stands i will watch at the smaller ones. Why should i watch to the bigger one?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Alemanniafan said:


> If you phrase it that way: "a few inchs... o well" sure then you have a point, yes. But just to demonstrate how soon the obstruction of the large screens start, at what little angle, here's a picture posted in the stadiumthread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, watch the science channel special. The boards are at their measurements for a reason and are placed where they are for a reason. Also one can simply go to the webcam and see that you can easily see the field and most of the bowl even from the upper deck. And the view of that scoreboard is perfect. What you can't see are the 3 stacks of suites and club level opposite of you if you are between the 40 yard lines. Don't we generally pan those around here?


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

rantanamo said:


> No, watch the science channel special.


 The science channel hardly has anything better to do than praise the great technological achievements in the US. They usually don't even have any clue what's going on in the rest of the world and anything that's new and modern is usually "the best or greates ever" on that channel.



rantanamo said:


> The boards are at their measurements for a reason and are placed where they are for a reason.


Yes, I fully agree with you there.

"And the reason is.....", "tadaa....tamtatatam.... Dupdididooo...." (a big round of applause):

*They just didn't come up with anything better!*

(Probably because someone wanted to have the biggest screen available, at whatever the cost... and the company selling these screens was happy to install the biggest they could, with a maximum possible profit. And the result is as we can see, pretty much the easies and cheapest solution of placing the sreens the way they are. Not caring all too much about wether the view on the large screens is obstructed in large areas of the stadium or not.)


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Alemanniafan said:


> The science channel hardly has anything better to do than praise the great technological achievements in the US. They usually don't even have any clue what's going on in the rest of the world and anything that's new and modern is usually "the best or greates ever" on that channel.
> 
> Yes, I fully agree with you there.
> 
> ...


I agree, it is massive (and impressive in many ways) but could have been done better. Who payed for this stadium?

In North America, sports is different, it is more focused on individual competition and the leagues themselves are (run by and as) businesses, in difference to in Europe where they are organized by associations and independent clubs, who foster their own athletes and have a local emphazation. Both have their pros and cons. But basically, I think it is more of a showbusiness in the US, and more "entertainment" whereas in Europe sport clubs are seen as having a health responsibility where they are active, and do not have the same incentives to create these flashy shows. Its about being a more successfull entertainment business and these things help. I guess.

And well the US have had many scientific achievements taking place there.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

My gosh!!!., the same US vs. Euro fans contest.- Mine it's bigger than your's vs. yes, but mine it's prettier, more flashier, eco-friendly, more educated, etc.-- Jerryworld screen is just fantastic for a sport like football (europeans doesn´t get that simple argument)., The little "if's" or "cons" are a minimal part of the many "pros" of the design and pure size of this monster. The sport in itself has evolved so that jumbo, mega, ultra o "what you want to name it" SCREEN'S have an actual say in the rules of the sport. And yes, there is an important amount of $$$ made via sponsorship (tv time outs for example)., and that's a part of the actual live experience as well.- 
Im not from the US, I'm from Mexico, and I get that part of "bigger its better" for this stadium in specific.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

One question though, Is that the actual placement of the screen??? If so , isn't a little to close to field level? I'm thinking about the height of punts in specific.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

HUSKER said:


> My gosh!!!., the same US vs. Euro fans contest.- Mine it's bigger than your's vs. yes, but mine it's prettier, more flashier, eco-friendly, more educated, etc.-- Jerryworld screen is just fantastic for a sport like football (europeans doesn´t get that simple argument)., The little "if's" or "cons" are a minimal part of the many "pros" of the design and pure size of this monster. The sport in itself has evolved so that jumbo, mega, ultra o "what you want to name it" SCREEN'S have an actual say in the rules of the sport. And yes, there is an important amount of $$$ made via sponsorship (tv time outs for example)., and that's a part of the actual live experience as well.-
> Im not from the US, I'm from Mexico, and I get that part of "bigger its better" for this stadium in specific.


I'm an American myself, currently living in europe. And I've lived on both sides of the atlantic for years. And I also find this videomonster at Jerryworld really impressive. And like most americans, I also love gigantism at times and it's surely not my intention to come up with this common Europe vs. the US contests again. 
The new Dallas Cowboys stadium is a great stadium with a wonderful design. But the vidoecube sadly really is pretty poor overall, besides it's gigantic and impressive dimensions. 
They really did install the biggest and probably even the best and most expensive screens available on the market, but sadly they happened to arrange them in the poorest possible way one could ever think of.
This stadiums layout is actually sort of just screaming for 6 videoscreens instead of 4 because there are hardly any spectators placed at the ends of the field.
So now these two smaller screens are ridiculously even basically just each facing a gigantic glass window, while at the same time even obstructing the view on the large screens for plenty of visitors sitting at the sides, out of center. 
What more do I need to say?

Can any possible arrangement of videoscreens in a stadium like that really get any worse than this???


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Alemanniafan said:


> I'm an American myself, currently living in europe. And I've lived on both sides of the atlantic for years. And I also find this videomonster at Jerryworld really impressive. And like most americans, I also love gigantism at times and it's surely not my intention to come up with this common Europe vs. the US contests again.
> The new Dallas Cowboys stadium is a great stadium with a wonderful design. But the vidoecube sadly really is pretty poor overall, besides it's gigantic and impressive dimensions.
> They really did install the biggest and probably even the best and most expensive screens available on the market, but sadly they happened to arrange them in the poorest possible way one could ever think of.
> This stadiums layout is actually sort of just screaming for 6 videoscreens instead of 4 because there are hardly any spectators placed at the ends of the field.
> ...


Like I said, watch the video. They didn't simply decide, "hey, let's break the record". Instead, they used the same dimensions chart that videophiles use to determine at what distance and screen size and dimension that one can differentiate High Definition to create what is essentially a 50" High Definition television based on the distance from the sideline and endzone seats.

They also went on about the use of arches vs flat larger trusses that would have made the screen and roof obstructive. Seriously, look at the webcam. The board really isn't as obstructive as one would think. No more than what you'd see in an NBA arena, and I'd say even less than that because of the height of the roof. The place really is well thought out.

If you don't like the thing, fine, BUT you are in a thread called, Largest Scoreboard list.

Look at the amount of roof, opposite upper deck and lower deck that are visible. The club level and suites are blocked. Actually less obstructive than some center hung arena scoreboards.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Alemanniafan said:


> If you phrase it that way: "a few inchs... o well" sure then you have a point, yes. But just to demonstrate how soon the obstruction of the large screens start, at what little angle, here's a picture posted in the stadiumthread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O man, god forbid you miss all that action that will be in the lower corner of the screen. THE ACTION TAKES PLACE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SCREEN.

No problem


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Alemanniafan said:


> I'm an American myself, currently living in europe. And I've lived on both sides of the atlantic for years. And I also find this videomonster at Jerryworld really impressive. And like most americans, I also love gigantism at times and it's surely not my intention to come up with this common Europe vs. the US contests again.
> The new Dallas Cowboys stadium is a great stadium with a wonderful design. But the vidoecube sadly really is pretty poor overall, besides it's gigantic and impressive dimensions.
> They really did install the biggest and probably even the best and most expensive screens available on the market, but sadly they happened to arrange them in the poorest possible way one could ever think of.
> This stadiums layout is actually sort of just screaming for 6 videoscreens instead of 4 because there are hardly any spectators placed at the ends of the field.
> ...


yes, lets put the screens back on the walls so everyone has to look away from the field to see the replay.

This is perfectly placed for what they need. There are no obstructed views of the video boards.

And guess what. The reason it is like this with the 2 large screen close to each other on the inside and the 2 small screens over hanging is because if all 4 screens touched corner to corner to form a perfect rectangle it would....

1. weigh to much
2. The people in the lower bowl sections of the sidelines will not be able to look up and see the screens.

How would you put 6 screens in here?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Ganis said:


> yes, lets put the screens back on the walls so everyone has to look away from the field to see the replay.
> 
> This is perfectly placed for what they need. There are no obstructed views of the video boards.
> 
> ...


Theres nothing wrong with endzone screens. I doubt that the center hung scoreboard becomes popular in new stadiums.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Ganis said:


> And guess what. The reason it is like this with the 2 large screen close to each other on the inside and the 2 small screens over hanging is because if all 4 screens touched corner to corner to form a perfect rectangle it would....
> 
> 1. weigh to much
> 2. The people in the lower bowl sections of the sidelines will not be able to look up and see the screens.
> ...


Arranging the videoscreens corner to corner in a rectangle is just one of several possibilities and surely it wouldn't necessarily have to weigh too much. But just mounting the small screens on a different support frame kind of a bit pyramidshaped, like the back of many common flatscreen monitors at home, or just hanging them under the roof separately at a reasonable distance would have been the easiest solution, to avoid them obstructing the view on the large ones.

About placing six screens in the stadium.... I wouldn't put them all into a "videocube" even though that sure might also be possible, but not with screens the size of the large ones here. 
I personally would have simply taken the two smaller screens off from this videomonster and placed 4 separate screens hanging under the roof at some reasonable distance and location, facing more towards the cornes while still providing the endzones with a good view.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

THE CORNERS ARE FINE!!!!!!


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

No disrespect Alemanniafan, but., Given the amount of money put into the screen., do you honestly think that the ingeneers at mitsubishi and the designers of the stadium proyect didn't analize and take into effect what you are saying??? (the lack of view for some people)., Maybe at first glanze it is ackward the positioning of the 2 smaller lateral screens, but a perfectly and solid techincal argument has to be found for this.-


----------



## Cactus (Dec 17, 2007)

The Olympic stadium at Homebush in Sydney now known as ANZ stadium, had it's video screens updated earlier this year, they are currently the largest in the country at 10m x 23.2m 232.23m2 or 2499.7ft2.
A shot from flickr during the Australia Uzbekistan world cup qualifier.









The new panasonic LCD are coupled with a scoreboard message screen at each end of the ground as seen here on the left. 








From flickr


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

I love those scoreboards in ANZ Stadium


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I would not want to be a football player playing in JerryWorld with that big scoreboard hanging on by a couple of wires....


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

so you would not want to be basketball player standing under all those clusters or be in a car driving across a cable suspension bridge or go bungie jumping?

Dont trust 8 high strength cable groups holding up the worlds largest screens?


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

croke park has to a contender in this, i dunno how big it is tho


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

The big screen at Croke Park 60ft by 25ft, if I remember correctly, for a total area of 1,500sqft, so not as big as the ones at Stade de France.


----------



## DShoost88 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know whether the screens at newer stadiums are bigger, but I recall when Dolphin Stadium's boards came out a few years ago that they were the largest LED-display screens in the world. This may have have changed, but I don't have the slightest clue. Can someone check this please?


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the Godzillatron in Austin is bigger.


----------



## obits (Jan 3, 2006)

the screen in kansas city its awesome... i saw a documentary about it in the discovery channel not so long ago...


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

Godzillatron its huuuuge!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto's Skydome had the world's largest Jumbotron before it was replaced.



> The SkyDome JumboTron is a 115-foot-by-33-foot video display board that has 420,000 light bulbs, making it the largest scoreboard in the world.


source: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/buildingbig/wonder/structure/sky.html


----------



## obits (Jan 3, 2006)

gugasounds said:


> Godzillatron its huuuuge!!


thats a beautyful image... hook'em horns


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Jerry knows what he is talking about. He answers the questions for those who think the screens in the new Cowboys Stadium are to big.

http://www.dallascowboys.com/multimedia/multimedia_center.cfm?id=664AEA57-C02C-CEFD-603070C2D0420B63

http://www.dallascowboys.com/multimedia/multimedia_center.cfm?id=6571437E-952D-9391-5A470AF03A5C73EA

http://www.dallascowboys.com/multimedia/multimedia_center.cfm?id=66566C50-A17A-A7D4-DFE94E6B5CD8AD42


----------



## steve617 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ganis said:


> Jerry knows what he is talking about. He answers the questions for those who think the screens in the new Cowboys Stadium are to big.
> 
> http://www.dallascowboys.com/multimedia/multimedia_center.cfm?id=664AEA57-C02C-CEFD-603070C2D0420B63
> 
> ...


that doesn't make it any less tacky.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

your just jealous.


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

Doubtful he's jealous. Many people don't like those huge screens.

It's kind of like a typical NFL fan being jealous that OT has a roof. (They're not).


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

OT???


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Ganis said:


> OT???


figure it out.

Its a stadium section, its not that hard.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

again, this is a thread about largest scoreboard. Its light saying, well Burj Bubai is too tall in a thread about the tallest building. If its a tacky thing, no one else would build large scoreboards. Please end the nonsense about jealousy and all that.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ You know biggest doesn't mean best.... I think a lot of people are not jealous but, maybe, *they don't like this video screen*.... Think about that !!

From my point of view, I find it ugly and absolutely not classy (as the Burj Bubai), this is always the risk with "jumbo" stuff !


----------



## steve617 (Mar 21, 2009)

rantanamo said:


> again, this is a thread about largest scoreboard. Its light saying, well Burj Bubai is too tall in a thread about the tallest building. If its a tacky thing, no one else would build large scoreboards. Please end the nonsense about jealousy and all that.


I never disagreed with the dimensions of the scoreboard, just commented on its aesthetics. We all agree that it's the largest. Is that where the discussion is supposed to end? In that case, why not just throw a top 10 list on the board and close the thread to comments. 

While marveling at the magnitude and engineering involved in constructing the Burj Dubai, I certainly don't think it's the most beautiful skyscraper in the world. Am I in awe of it's height? Sure. Do I experience that same awe when looking at a giant video screen. Nope. That's not jealousy, just a statement of opinion. 

Also, comparing the worlds tallest skyscraper to a glorified television screen is a bit silly. I happen to think that massive video screens in ANY stadium or arena can take away from the overall look depending on where they're located and how they fit into the overall architecture. In the case of the new Cowboys Stadium, i find it distracting and big for the sake of big. Tacky even. The rest of the stadium looks amazing. And to Ganis....why are you personalizing my criticism? Did you have a hand in the stadium design?


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

What did you expect them to do? Place a smaller large screen on the ends of the stadium where they are hard to be seen and the images are not that good.

Everyone said it was tacky to put the video clusters above basketball courts and now they all have one. If you dont like it then get over it. This is the future and from someone who has been in the stadium, its only distracting now because there is no action on the field. This will give all the fans the best viewing experiences... did you even watch or hear what JJ had to say about how they will be filming the games for these boards?


----------



## steve617 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ganis said:


> What did you expect them to do? Place a smaller large screen on the ends of the stadium where they are hard to be seen and the images are not that good.
> 
> Everyone said it was tacky to put the video clusters above basketball courts and now they all have one. * If you dont like it then get over it.* This is the future and from someone who has been in the stadium, its only distracting now because there is no action on the field. This will give all the fans the best viewing experiences... did you even watch or hear what JJ had to say about how they will be filming the games for these boards?



get over what? the oversized boards don't bother me in the least. I just don't like their appearance and find them tacky. If this thread didn't exist I wouldn't have given them a moment's thought.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

what is so tacky? I feel I have been over defending my self and my teams new home against an argument with no backing.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Ganis said:


> What did you expect them to do? Place a smaller large screen on the ends of the stadium where they are hard to be seen and the images are not that good.
> 
> Everyone said it was tacky to put the video clusters above basketball courts and now they all have one. If you dont like it then get over it. This is the future and from someone who has been in the stadium, its only distracting now because there is no action on the field. This will give all the fans the best viewing experiences... did you even watch or hear what JJ had to say about how they will be filming the games for these boards?


Ganis, I know living in Texas probably makes you unable to understand this, but bigger isnt always better. It is possible to just not like something for no real reason, heck you do it all the time.


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

So the veredict is, 
Cowboys Stadium screens are big = yes
Cowboys Stadium screens are the worlds largest = yes
Cowboys Stadium screens are impressive = yes
Cowboys Stadium screens are according to "everything is bigger in Texas" = yes
Cowboys Stadium screens are about to change the gameday experience = yes, but dont know if its going to be in a good way.
Cowboys Stadium screens are beautifull = no

My only complain is that it will block some parts of the stands on the other side, similar to what happens with some roofs in euro stadiums.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

miguelon said:


> My only complain is that it will block some parts of the stands on the other side, similar to what happens with some roofs in euro stadiums.


This gets said allot. Why do you care about seeing the stands across from you?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^So, stay at home in front of your TV screen.

If people goes to stadiums, this is also because of the stadium (and its atmosphere in the stands)..... That's why tifos and Mexican waves (Ola) were invented, for example !

If you can't see them (and also the Kops), when you are in the stadium, so it is useless to go there.....


Bad examples:


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

ok. If you do the wave at an NFL Football game then its a blow out and your team is up 50 points of your team is down 50 points and even the broadcasting station has dropped the game. 

Another thing, you cant get the same atmosphere experience from the people to your left and right? you can only get a true stadium experience if you can see the people across from you? The people must hate going to Arenas to watch basketball games. 

This stadium has a better fan experience then any of those low roof soccer stadium because a screen is blocking off your view off 20% of people in the stands while you can still see the other 80% because the roof is not blocking your view. 

But if, and this is a big if, you are looking around the stadium to check out the crowd in the middle of a game, you should ask for a refund because you sr are not a sports fan. 

I have never been to a stadium or Arena during a game and been checking out the crowd, only reason i dont look at the court/field/pitch is to look at the screen, my beer, friends, people around my to high 5 them or down the aisle to go to the restroom... Or to check out the architecture.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ Ganis, you get personal when people write they don't like that videomonster or find it tacky. You defend those screens against criticism as if it's a religious issue for you and on top of that your last post here is full of nonsense, of a strange constructed way of argumentation that if one continues to go along the path of your logic ends up with the findings that any stadium visit surely must be a waste of money because sports can much better be followed at home on a High-def TV.
hno:

Why can't you just accept that there are several people here who don't share your euphorism about those gigantic screens? Why can't you respect other peoples opinions and have to get personal instead when discussing a bunch of LED's?
I understand you find "your" new stadium the greatest and best ever. But you really should accept that there are others who don't, who prefer other stadia and videoscreens. Here in Germany in soccer especially in my club Alemannia Aachen for example which just had the farewell match of its outdated 81 years old stadium, such an oversized screen in the new stadium would make the fans protest massively. Because it wouldn't fit into the clubs history and stadium philosophy of puristic soccer. 
American Football of course is a different sport with lots of replays and more emphasis on multimedia also when watching a match in the stadium, but these videomonsters do have their negative aspects. They're modern, gigantic, expensive, have a high resolution etc.etc.etc. but there are reasons why other stadia with big screens don't have them in a videocube over the pitch. It's a unique arrangement with pros and cons and I personally believe it's not all too beneficial for the stadiums atmosphere.
parcdesprinces' argument is right, he has a very good point and he underminded it with some extreme examples. Blocking the view on the opposite stands naturally comes with the unusual screen arrangement in Jerryworld. And blocking the view on the stadiums stands surely isn't beneficial to the stadiums atmosphere, I hope even you still aree with him and me up to this point, no matter wether you personally care much or not, wether you think someone looking at the fans during a match is a sportsfan or not, no matter wether you've ever been to a stadium to check out the crowd or not. Noone really cares wether you have or not. And you mentioning that you haven't, sure doesn't change the slightes bit about the facts in that argument. No matter how ridiculous or unusual you want to make such behavior seem with your phrasing. And if you had ever visited an old outdated stadium with lots of terracing without all the multimedia to watch a match, you'd probably also get a bit more of an insight into what a truely great atmosphere in a stadium can be like, where the sports and not the multimedia and commerce are the center of the happening it all evolves around.
Gigantic Videoscreens might be the future might be modern and also have their benefits, but they do distract and take the focus more off the pitch off the true happening. Videoscreens, no matter how modern and how clear and big the picture can allways only deliver secondhand impressions to a spectator. In a sport with tons of timeouts and downtime that surely is more beneficial than in a more continuous sport like soccer. But it surely has it's disadvantages as well as its advantages. And these gigantic videomonsters make a stadiumvisit more of a TV experience than what it was before. Some people prefer that, some don't. You do, I don't. We won't ever agree, no matter how personal you get about it. And we both surely won't ever agree on the quality of the screen arrangement in jerryworld either, not unless you change your view, because I surely won't.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I understand what people are saying who say that having an obstructed view of a good portion of the other seating in the stadium can dampen the atmosphere. I had that experience at Soldier Field in Chicago last year in a certain seat even though it was the first tier and great seats I couldn't see above me (as the roof of the 2nd tier was 5 feet above my head) and I effectively couldn't see about 40% of the stands as a result of wear I was sitting (even though I could see the field great). Yes, I was still able to enjoy myself and get into it but there is something about have a full 360 of a stadium and taking in all the madness and mass of humanity around you.

That is why I less partial to multiple tiers then when I was younger. I used to think more tiers made it look like a more impressive and bigger structure. Now I kinda reflect fondly on the bowl set up the Old Soldier Field used to have. That said I don't think the large hanging videoboard will obstruct much of the stadium in the new Cowboys stadium.


very similar location to where I sat and am talking about while at a Chicago Bears game last fall......

http://www.avispl.com/avdesign-integration/project.asp?ProjectID=92


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

if you think it will, they have a site that shows your view from almost every seat in the stadium. It is not horrible views, its great views.

http://www.dallascowboys.com/tickets/newstadiumReservedInteractiveMap.cfm

that site is a scale mock of your view.

You can also put your self in the corners and see that there are no bad views of the boards.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

@ Ganis : You personally, don't go there for the atmosphere in the stands (only for the action and the big TV screen above it), but as I said, when the fans make a tifo/choregraphy, it's nice to see it entierely from the opposite side of the stadium.... even if you, Ganis, don't care about it, and prefer see it on the jumbotron, just like at home:



>






















The right examples are in Francfort and Gelsenkirchen, where the video cubes (which are much more small) were installed the highest possible, and don't block the view of the stadium !


----------



## PepMan (Feb 7, 2009)

miguelon said:


> So the veredict is,
> Cowboys Stadium screens are big = yes
> Cowboys Stadium screens are the worlds largest = yes
> Cowboys Stadium screens are impressive = yes
> ...


Agree men, and the screens look plame=Plain and Lame. I mean even though that is so big, that should have put in some 360-degree LEDs on it.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

You also have to consider that Ganis has never really experienced a great atmosphere at home games before, so you shouldnt expect him to want any different now with a new stadium. People in Dallas kinda just sit on their hands.

If they cant see some of the stadium, then they dont care. Personally i think its stupid.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

ya, you Baltimore fans really show us Dallas fans how to cheer for something. You are the best topic diverter on this site.

"He is from Dallas, they dont know how to cheer" Guess what... 5 rings to your 1 (worse Super Bowl Champs ever)

There is no reason to be able to see parts of the stand in a stadium. It is all about the action on the field. Its about the Soccer game, Baseball game, basketball, hockey, football, lacrosse, rugby or Cricket game, not about the retard in section 305 row 8 who is drunk off his ass. Why waist your money to go people watch at a stadium when you can do it for free at a park?


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> The right examples are in Francfort and Gelsenkirchen, where the video cubes (which are much more small) were installed the highest possible, and don't block the view of the stadium !


good for them. Small screens work for soccer because there is no stoping time for there to be re-plays. Its go go go!!! In football every play is reviewed for those who missed it "people watching" as so many of you like to do. football needs large screens so the home crowed can boo over and over at the bad call by the zebra.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

Why do you need a jumbo screen at a racetrack? I dont get it. Been to a few races at Texas Motor Speed way and never once looked at the portable big screens they had. It looks nice and all and might be biggest but not near the WOW factor of Cowboys Stadium in my opinion.


----------



## burroughsmvp (Jan 20, 2012)

A comparison of UT's Godzillatron with A&M's jumbotron.


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

Videocube is the largest of its kind in Scandinavia and the Baltic countries, and one of the biggest in all Europe - Zalgiris Arena

One Zalgiris arena cube plane is about 21.5 square meters area


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

Neyland Stadium, Knoxville, TN


















I am not sure how big it is, but I believe it is the largest in the SEC.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ And a stone's throw away is the the largest disco ball ever.


----------



## Rausa (Apr 2, 2005)

jugensas said:


> Videocube is the largest of its kind in Scandinavia and the Baltic countries, and one of the biggest in all Europe - Zalgiris Arena
> 
> One Zalgiris arena cube plane is about 21.5 square meters area


Löfbergs lila arena's scoreboard in Sweden is bigger, 36.75 sqm per side.


----------



## elly63 (Sep 25, 2011)

BC Place - Vancouver British Columbia, Canada

From Wikipedia:

The updated BC Place Stadium also features the second largest (68 by 38 feet) (21 × 12 m) centre-hung high definition scoreboard in North America after the one in Cowboys Stadium.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

glad to see its catching on in the states


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Sorry Sercan, but you need to update your list !
> 
> New Stade de France ones, since the Rugby world cup (2007), are bigger and still the largest in Europe :
> 
> ...


With 270m2, this one in _"The Quarry"_ (A Pedreira - Braga, Portugal), is bigger.


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

Rausa said:


> Löfbergs lila arena's scoreboard in Sweden is bigger, 36.75 sqm per side.


When this videocube was installed? By the way, in the middle of your cube (2nd platform) is not from LCD or LED


----------



## Rausa (Apr 2, 2005)

jugensas said:


> When this videocube was installed? By the way, in the middle of your cube (2nd platform) is not from LCD or LED


It was installed 2010, and it's only the LED displays counted not old statistics board.


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

Rausa said:


> It was installed 2010, and it's only the LED displays counted not old statistics board.


About Zalgiris arena cube: "The situation is changing rapidly, but the best of my knowledge this is the biggest of its kind Cube Scandinavian and Baltic countries. He is not only impressive in size, but the latest, highest quality technology, "- assured the company" Darepro Baltic countries representing the Estonian Vahermetsas Peep.

So, I don't know...


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

Arena Ciudad de Mexico ( Mexico city )

it hasn't hosted any sports event yet so these are from a show:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

This was the largest in the NBA and NHL when it opened in 2010(The boards on the end). The center hung board was the largest in the NBA/NHL as well Not sure about now. American Airlines Center


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

WesTexas said:


> Why do you need a jumbo screen at a racetrack? I dont get it.


Because he's Bruton Smith. It's rumored that his goal wasn't to build a bigger screen than the Cowboys but one that could match the size of his ego, Panasonic informed him that this was not possible so he had them build this one instead. Plus it's auto racing, auto racing is one giant celebration of excess, might as well run with it.

It's more impressive than Arlington's by the way. Much.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

That quarry stadium in Portugal is badass.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Bobby3 said:


> Because he's Bruton Smith. It's rumored that his goal wasn't to build a bigger screen than the Cowboys but one that could match the size of his ego, Panasonic informed him that this was not possible so he had them build this one instead. Plus it's auto racing, auto racing is one giant celebration of excess, might as well run with it.
> 
> It's more impressive than Arlington's by the way. Much.


If its anything like most race track boards its a long way from the audience, therefore looking small. At Cowboys Stadium its overwhelming because its right in your face and changes the color or mood of the entire space.


----------



## Luckysmile (Dec 29, 2009)

The Fenerbahce Ülker Arena’s 28-ton scoreboard is made up of 25 LED screens and is the biggest in Europe. [euroleague website]


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

Montgomery Riverwalk Stadium in Montgomery, Alabama. One of the largest minor league baseball stadium scoreboards, at least in the Southeast. It is the largest in the AA Southern League. Measures 30x36 feet. This new scoreboard also featured the addition of a ribbon board in the Left Field wall that is 8x100 feet.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

rantanamo said:


> This was the largest in the NBA and NHL when it opened in 2010(The boards on the end). The center hung board was the largest in the NBA/NHL as well Not sure about now. American Airlines Center


LOL what is with the obsession of building large ass screens in Texas? From the picture, this screen honestly looks like a distraction. And I don't understand their motivation for it. At least with the Cowboys stadium, one of the motivations for the massive screen was that not a whole lot of other stadiums in the league could facilitate that kind of technology. However, in the NBA/NHL, pretty much everyone can afford massive screens in their arena.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

I will actually disagree. Pretty much everyone can't and aren't willing to spend the same kind of scratch Cuban can right now. I will also say that most other arenas can't facilitate such a large scoreboard. Remember the AAC has a tall floor to ceiling height because of the double vaulted barrel roof that also affords it extra roof strength and height compared to flat roofed arenas. In addition, the double vaulted barrel roof has also created 4 arched walls above the seating arena, which is where the larger scoreboards are.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ And a stone's throw away is the the largest disco ball ever.


"Hey on the plus side I knocked down the Sunsphere" - Nelson


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

I sincerly think that screens and scoreboards in stadiums should be big but not enormous like in the Cowboy Stadium... cuz you buy your ticket to see the match/event live and you only look at the screen to look at the clock, or replays cuz going to the stadium to watch the match to a screen is pointless... I can do that at home with cheaper beer and more comfort...

I think the BC PLACE has a screen about the ideal size... maybe even a ittle too big 

cheerzzz


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with what your saying master-chivas. The screen below is big enough for most stadiums. 

BBVA Compass Stadium, Houston


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Bankers Life Fieldhouse in Indianapolis has recently installed a huge scoreboard similar to that of Cowboys Stadium. It was advertised as the "Best in the NBA".


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, but Toyota Center's new one is even bigger. :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97122874&postcount=13

Mexico City Arena has a mega one (46 by 78 feet), too:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

In some association football stadiums, the videoboard/scoreboard is perched onto the very top of the stands (either behind the goals or on diagonally opposite corners). In other association football stadiums, the scoreboard/videoboard is suspended from its roof; in some retractable-roofed stadiums, the scoreboard/videoboard is hung from the centre. I think the optimal dimentions of association football stadiums' scoreboards/videoboards are a width of 20 meters and a height of 8 meters; but the dimensions can vary.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

In 2013, Seattle's Safeco Field will have the largest video board in Major League Baseball.


----------



## Rausa (Apr 2, 2005)

Ericsson Globe arena in Stockholm got a new scoreboard last year. According to the info i got it is about 51 sqm per side.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/per_p/8351308210/


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.texasmotorspeedway.com/d...sporting-venue-hd-video-board-for-2014-season










http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HQOUEv4Dje0#t=23


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Gossage might finally be losing it


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Scba said:


> Gossage might finally be losing it


I don't see a problem here. I've been to TMS a few times and I will definitely welcome this. Unless you're at the top of the stands you can't see the whole track, so its no different than a road or street course. The boards they use now are small and poor in comparison to the size of that place. This board should be visible to most of the grand stand without blocking the view of anything.


----------



## goldy21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Pepsi Center in Denver, CO--home of the Colorado Avalanche (NHL), Denver Nuggets (NBA), and Colorado Mammoth (NLL)--has a new scoreboard:


























Here's the old one:


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like the Cowboys started a trend in a new way to arange your Video Boards.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

I wonder how the Video Ring in the new Atlanta stadium is going to stack up to these. I know they said it will be 60 feet tall but they haven't disclosed how large the ring is going to be.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

at least at a race course it makes sense to have a huge video board.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know where this fits on the list (I haven't even seen an actual list yet) but the Niners have announced the scoreboard sizes for Levi's Stadium. The North scoreboard will be 200 feet wide by 48 feet high (61m by 14.6 m), the one on the south side will be a bit smaller at 142 feet wide by 48 feet high (43.3m by 14.6m), and the ribbon board around the loge level will be 1,650 feet by 3.6 feet (503m by 1.1m).

http://www.levisstadium.com/headlines/stadium-soon-install-scoreboards


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Rausa said:


> Ericsson Globe arena in Stockholm got a new scoreboard last year. According to the info i got it is about 51 sqm per side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ now that's the way you do it


----------

